# IPA - Game of Thrones



## Westo (18/12/13)

Hey Guys and Gals im a little pissed as i write this as im in the middle of drinking / sampling a few IPA's.

POINT OF THIS POST

After 2 years of brewing i have gone from knowing nothing about beer and drinking what i know class as "CAT PISS" that being comercial SHIT!! to now graduating to the dizzy height's of a IPA LOVER . now chasing hopped up beers like a crack addict. I want to know what is the BEST IPA availabe in Australia or more importantly BRIZVAGAS!.

WHAT LEAD TO THIS POST?

well im onto my 5th IPA for the night and at beer(IPA) #5 im drinking a JAMES SQUIRE STOW AWAY IPA and i must say I am very dissapointed with this beer ok forgive me i dont care about spelling im a little drunk.... anyway at 5.6% ABV its the weakest drink tonight but it tastes more like it should be a PALE ALE then an IPA,, so i wanted to put that out there does anyone agree / disagree?

WHAT DO I BASE THIS ON?

well here is what i have had tonight so far

FIGJAM IPA - 7.0%
HOP CZAR IPA - 7.5%
TOWER 10 IPA - 7.0%
LITTLE CREATURES IPA - 6.4%
JAMES SQUIRE IPA - 5.6% - i think it should be a PALE ALE not because it is low ABV but the taste (tastes not as hoppy as the others)

feel free to give me your opinions


----------



## Bizier (18/12/13)

Should have called it hops: game of cones


----------



## sticksy (18/12/13)

I just tried the little creatures IPA. great beer. not all it could have been. what was the best you've had tonight?


----------



## Westo (18/12/13)

Bizier said:


> Should have called it hops: game of cones


HAHAH GOLD!! thats a good call!


----------



## Westo (18/12/13)

sticksy said:


> I just tried the little creatures IPA. great beer. not all it could have been. what was the best you've had tonight?


so far id have to say my favourite tonight is "HOP CZAR" but still my overall fav to date is SIerra Nevada Torpedo IPA that i have in the fridge love that beer but im on a quest to find the best before i start brewing one i want to find the benchmark lol


----------



## Westo (18/12/13)

ok the 6th and final IPA for tonight is "DUNDEE IPA" - 6-3%

im a little worried now as this tastes hoppless is it because ive drunk my way through hops and now im immune?? or is it because this beer is infact just weak? takes another strong sniff and drink... no aroma that i can pick up on but it does have a thick tasty mouth-feel so id put it above James Squire,,, Sorry Mr Squire But you need to get your HOP ON!! lol

Can Anyone Suggest an IPA that Beats Sierra Nevada Topedo?


----------



## Bizier (18/12/13)

Westo said:


> Can Anyone Suggest an IPA that Beats Sierra Nevada Topedo?


That is hard because you have ABV and perception of balance to contend with in people's idea of better... or beating. Torpedo is a great version of a modern west coast US IPA, but there are loads more out there to try.
Try the Sierra Nevada Hoptimum, it is a very good Imperial IPA.
Get your gear around some Bear Republic stuff, the tip is that they are struggling to supply demand and Aus is not likely to rank as a high priority.
Go local and hopefully fresher with Feral Hop Hog and any other local IPA
There are loads to try.
Go on a holiday to the States, it is insane there.

Any arse that bleats about balance and too much hops can go brew a lager. It is good to see someone comparing beers and realising that, in fact, some are just bland.
And awesome people prefer IPAs, it is a measurable fact.


----------



## Samuel Adams (18/12/13)

In Brisbane a good place to get good IPA's is Archive in West End.
I just bought a Green Flash West Coast IPA from there and they also had SN Hoptimum & heaps more.



Westo said:


> JAMES SQUIRE IPA - 5.6% - i think it should be a PALE ALE not because it is low ABV but the taste (tastes not as hoppy as the others)


This one is an English IPA and to be honest not a very good one at that.

There's a big difference between Eng & US IPA's and even a difference between the two sides of US. The west coast are very much hop dominated and the east is more balanced with big malt backbones to match the hops. I enjoy both !
Try to find a "Southern Tier IPA" for an example of east coast style.
For a good Eng IPA try to find "Brooklyn brewery east India pale ale"
Most IPA's you'll find here are US west coast hop bombs and there's nothing wrong with that, enjoy !


----------



## GuyQLD (18/12/13)

Ballast Point: Big Eye IPA

Hard to get a fresh one, but fantastic drop.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/12/13)

GuyQLD said:


> Ballast Point: Big Eye IPA
> 
> Hard to get a fresh one, but fantastic drop.


+10


----------



## fletcher (18/12/13)

GuyQLD said:


> Ballast Point: Big Eye IPA
> 
> Hard to get a fresh one, but fantastic drop.


amen, +1 on the 'big eye' IPA, also 'racer 5' IPA (you can find this in australia).

'pliny the elder' IPA and 'brew free or die' IPA are my two solid favourites. haven't seen the last two in australia though.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (18/12/13)

Had a few IPAs the other night, ballast point, hop hog, creatures etc.. I'm regretting leaving the Hop Czar in the fridge, will have to taste it tonight or tomorrow.

Haven't tried the squire. To me the ones I've had are pretty light on mouth feel to other beers I drink (and brew) and the flavours just aren't bold enough.

That's not to say I don't drink it.. The squires terrace out my way is the only place I can really get a taste of the new mad brewers offerings when they come out, and I'll usually be meeting friends there during the week for a quick drink as it's on the way home haha

I think IPAs are like every beer, subject to the drinkers taste.


----------



## acarey (18/12/13)

Hop wired superconductor is pretty amazing.


----------



## Foster (18/12/13)

Stone "Ruination" IPA, incredible brew. Currently in the US drinking it for USD 4.20 a long neck - from the grog shop. We are getting HOSED on prices in Aus!!!!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/12/13)

+1 For Stone Ruination. It's perfect. 

Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA. Also perfect. 

Its hard to go past Hop Hog, it's so widely available now (in WA at least) and it's a fantastic beer. It's the benchmark I use to judge IPA's against. If I tell my mate it might be better than Hop Hog, he listens. He might doubt me, but he listens. Haha.


----------



## fletcher (18/12/13)

you know, from the tap, i'm also a massive fan of Vale IPA. in the bottle i wasn't impressed but on tap i was blown away. OP, give that a try if you can.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/12/13)

I've tried the Vale IPA on tape also and it was magic!! Forgot about that one :icon_drool2:


----------



## paulmclaren11 (18/12/13)

Hop Hog for a local aussie take on a US IPA is one of my firm faves - gives some of the US IPA's a real run.

Also Green Flash West Coast IPA is an awesome drop.

Founders Centennial IPA is also a ripper.

So many... making my thirsty at 10.59am is not a good thing!

Good thing I am having a dry December...


----------



## smokenmirraz (18/12/13)

Bizier said:


> Should have called it hops: game of cones


Sounds more Mary Jane related.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/12/13)

paulmclaren11 said:


> Good thing I am having a dry December...



There is no good that can come from this. 

Cheeky Monkey DIPA was also amazing. I got a growler from the boys at Mane Liquor so I don't know how available it is, but is definitely worth it if you ever see it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/12/13)

Love the Hop Czar and had a Figjam in the stubbie size and it's still pretty good as a regular, rather than a 'special'.

Boat Rocker Hop Bomb IPA is an excellent beer as well.

Had one from the two birds (normally don't like their bottled beers) on tap - it was a one off - I think called the forager. Not an IPA, more an english PA, but really good balanced beer. Much enjoyed.


----------



## Jim Morishita (18/12/13)

Mornington Peninsula IPA is hands down the best Australian take on IPA that I've tried so far.


----------



## beerbog (18/12/13)

If you're from Sydney and want to try a good IPA, get down to Wollongong and try Ilawarra Breweries IPA, they even do it in growlers. It's excellent for hop heads! :icon_drool2:


----------



## bmarshall (18/12/13)

acarey said:


> Hop wired superconductor is pretty amazing.


Oh yeh. 8 wired awsome beers

Brew dog
Epic
Brew fist space man!!!!
Tuatara
Beer here
Nogne o
Heretic
Mikkeller
Rogue
Moon dog. 
Garage project
Liberty
Brew cult
Arctic fox
Holgate
Bone yard
Yeastie boys
Bridge rd
Murrays
Just a few of my fav brewers. I am a craft beer snob!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/12/13)

+ 1 for the list above

I would add to that just Bear Republic Racer #5


----------



## Steven James (21/12/13)

I steer away from James Squire IPA after buying 3 slabs at various times and finding they tasted like mouldy cardboard. But I think that if Cooper's upped the IBU on their Celebration Ale it would be a very nice IPA.


----------



## Foster (21/12/13)

Yep, Hop Hog is a great IPA. I used to be a big fan of Mountain Goat IPA. I reckon they've changed the recipe & added rye to it....Either way, not what it used to be IMHO.


----------



## Bridges (21/12/13)

Hawthorn Australian IPA

Agree with most of the other suggestions also reckon that the hawthorn IPA is a winner.

Holgate Hopinator is also a favorite of mine


----------



## fletcher (21/12/13)

Bridges said:


> Hawthorn Australian IPA
> 
> Agree with most of the other suggestions also reckon that the hawthorn IPA is a winner.
> 
> Holgate Hopinator is also a favorite of mine



interesting, that first link shows two different ABVs for the hawthorn IPA


----------



## Bridges (21/12/13)

Yeah that is definietly a typo on the web site. It's 5.8%.


----------



## Mick Gramoit (21/12/13)

I am a huge IPAs Fan as well. Been lucky enough to try many from around the world. Would have to put Russian River's Pliny the Elder as the best with Dogfish Head's 90 Minute IPA a close second (still have not had a chance to try their 120 minute IPA). My favorite Australian IPA would have to be Murrays Icon 2IPA.
My top 10 IPA's (not including Black IPAS).
1. Russian River Pliny the Elder
2. Dogfish Head's 90 Minute IPA
3. Lagunitas Hop Stoopid
4. Thornbridge Jaipur
5. Mikkeller 10 hop IPA
6. AleSmith IPA
7. Murrays Icon 2IPA
8. Epic Armageddon IPA
9. Thornbridge Halcyon
10. Firestone Walker Union Jack IPA


----------



## schrodinger (21/12/13)

Bizier said:


> Any arse that bleats about balance and too much hops can go brew a lager. It is good to see someone comparing beers and realising that, in fact, some are just bland.
> And awesome people prefer IPAs, it is a measurable fact.


Amen to that!


----------

